# San Bernardino Shooting leaves 14 dead - 02 Dec 15



## a_majoor (3 Dec 2015)

And now the first edition in the United States. It is pretty clear that they had prepared to either do more attacks, or perhaps recruit more people given the amount of weaponry and ammunition accumulated:

http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-san-bernardino-shooting-main-20151203-story.html



> *San Bernardino suspects' huge cache of bullets and bombs enough for 'another attack,' officials say*
> 
> Authorities are searching for a motive in a mass shooting Wednesday at the Inland Regional Center in San Bernardino that left 14 people dead and 21 injured. Two suspects were killed in a police shootout after the attack.  (Justin Sullivan / Getty Images)
> James Queally, Sarah Parvini, Richard A. Serrano and Alan ZaremboContact Reporters
> ...



As an incidental, predictable calls by Democrats for gun control are not only beside the point, but rather counterproductive. If the "enemy" can appear at the time and place of his own choosing and is small enough to work under the "ISTAR" horizon of law enforcement and intelligence agencies, then only a widely distributed defense has any hope of working. (Of course a distributed defense also implies an aware citizenry, there were some reports of people who saw the suspects behaving in a suspicious manner near the shooting site beforehand yet failed to alert law enforcement for fear of "profiling").


----------



## jollyjacktar (3 Dec 2015)

What is sad is that neighbours had observed these turds had been acting suspiciously for some time.  Working late at night in the garage, getting lots of deliveries to the door, but they didn't speak out for fear of being accused of profiling.  Everyone is now so timid of offending some segments of society now that we're left speechless in some cases.


----------



## Altair (4 Dec 2015)

14 people shot dead, or as they call it in the states, Wednesday.


----------



## tomahawk6 (4 Dec 2015)

Altair said:
			
		

> 14 people shot dead, or as they call it in the states, Wednesday.



Not appropriate


----------



## Altair (4 Dec 2015)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> Not appropriate


I'm sure you've hear this somewhere already, MSM or social media, but there have been 355 mass shootings(mass shooting defined as 4 or more people shot) so far in 2015 in the USA.

That works out to slightly more than 1 mass shooting per day. It's sad, but at this point,it hardly qualifies as news. If it's happening daily one can almost treat it as weather.

With the gun culture in America, the fact it's written into the constitution, the strength of the NRA,  this will never change. There are enough guns in America for every man woman and child. 

Facing those facts, tragedies are going to happen. In the past months,I can remember a school shooting, a abortion clinic shooting and now a community center shooting. I'm sure there have been more that I cannot recall or were not as newsworthy. 

So until the USA actually does sometime noteworthy to start curbing gun violence, I'm not that inclined to care too much when they happen. And frankly, if after Sandy hook, with 20+ children gunned down in cold blood didn't change anything, then none of the other 700+ mass shooting since then will do much to convince Americans to get things done.

As for jollyjacktar wanting to ignore me, go right ahead. If you want to ignore the facts and talk to like minded individuals who will go through the motions of how sad, how could this happen, the usual stuff, go on and ignore me right now. 

Because I cannot muster the energy to actually GAF about American mass shooting anymore.


----------



## PuckChaser (4 Dec 2015)

Its not about guns, it's that there is little value to human life in some parts of the US. California has some of the toughest gun laws in the US. If gun control worked, this wouldn't have happened.


----------



## Altair (4 Dec 2015)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Its not about guns, it's that there is little value to human life in some parts of the US. California has some of the toughest gun laws in the US. If gun control worked, this wouldn't have happened.


And you will notice that I didn't mention gun control once in that wall of text.

America is past the point of gun control. Other solutions may need to be found, well armed guards at every public place for example. National guard patrolling the streets. Rooms that go into lock down mode. Lazer robots. 

I won't say I have the solution for that problem, but at this point it's time for some well paid people to start thinking about some. Because what they are doing now isn't working.


----------



## mariomike (4 Dec 2015)

No comment on the politics, but on the operational side, San Bernardino County conducted an active shooter exercise on Monday. 

I was familiar with our Emergency Task Force ( ETF ) Paramedics, but "as mass shootings become familiar, regular and routine" I have been reading about what they are now calling a Rescue Task Force ( RTF ). 

Rescue task forces and tactical medics offer different, yet more aggressive approaches to active-shooter incidents than standing by until all is clear
http://www.ems1.com/ems-products/medical-equipment/airway-management/articles/3015012-Active-shooter-Rescue-Task-Force-medics-get-to-victims-faster/


----------



## Colin Parkinson (4 Dec 2015)

There is this word the White House administration is desperately avoiding using, starts with T and rhymes with 'errorist" 

Obama is a turd, flapping his gums before he has any facts.


----------



## jollyjacktar (4 Dec 2015)

Altair said:
			
		

> As for jollyjacktar wanting to ignore me, go right ahead. If you want to ignore the facts and talk to like minded individuals who will go through the motions of how sad, how could this happen, the usual stuff, go on and ignore me right now.
> 
> Because I cannot muster the energy to actually GAF about American mass shooting anymore.



Your response to these deaths are inappropriate regardless of your pulpit pounding.  

I cannot muster the energy to read any more tripe from you.  Challenge accepted you're joining the other two on my list. :ignore:


----------



## Jed (4 Dec 2015)

How long must North America endure this politically correct blindness of the current US administration? It is greatly doing damage to the US and the Western World. Surely the people in the US can stand up to his nonsense and not let your dear leader spool up before he finally gets ousted.


----------



## Jarnhamar (4 Dec 2015)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> What is sad is that neighbours had observed these turds had been acting suspiciously for some time.  Working late at night in the garage, getting lots of deliveries to the door, *but they didn't speak out for fear of being accused of profiling.*  Everyone is now so timid of offending some segments of society now that we're left speechless in some cases.



Yup. Those 14 people may be alive if someone said something. On the other hand if someone would have said something and it was nothing then they would get accused of being racist and probably have their lives turned upside down and ruined thanks to social media justice warriors.

Like our prime minster said, "it's 2015".  Radical Islam is a global threat that's not going away any time soon.


----------



## captloadie (4 Dec 2015)

The problem has become that "Terrorism" and "Terrorist" have become synonymous with acts in the name of fundamental Islam. In some cases it may be. In many other cases where we can't pinpoint the actors' religion, we give it another name. The MM never call gang on gang violence terrorism. They call it gang warfare. But the goal is often to cause terror and instill fear. When white supremacists go after another group, we don't call it terrorism, we call it hate crimes. When crazy people go out and shoot up an elementary school, a movie theatre, or a college campus, causing real terror and fear we label the person(s) something else, even if in their minds God told them to do it.

So I don't have a problem with the White House trying to shy aware from using the term, if they aren't willing to use it in all the other possible examples.


----------



## Jed (4 Dec 2015)

captloadie said:
			
		

> The problem has become that "Terrorism" and "Terrorist" have become synonymous with acts in the name of fundamental Islam. In some cases it may be. In many other cases where we can't pinpoint the actors' religion, we give it another name. The MM never call gang on gang violence terrorism. They call it gang warfare. But the goal is often to cause terror and instill fear. When white supremacists go after another group, we don't call it terrorism, we call it hate crimes. When crazy people go out and shoot up an elementary school, a movie theatre, or a college campus, causing real terror and fear we label the person(s) something else, even if in their minds God told them to do it.
> 
> So I don't have a problem with the White House trying to shy aware from using the term, if they aren't willing to use it in all the other possible examples.



What a flippin' cop out.  In the past several years the vast majority of Terrorism has extreme Islam at the root. At least acknowlege that fact so you can counter the threat.  I am sick and tired of every Tom, Dick and Harry ignoring the elephant in the room.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (4 Dec 2015)

captloadie, My Muslim wife has a stronger opinion on Islamic terrorist than you do.


----------



## tomahawk6 (4 Dec 2015)

The FBI has discovered that the female shooter had sworn allegiance to IS.Inching closer to calling this tragic event what it was - an act of terrorism.

http://news.yahoo.com/pious-california-killer-showed-no-outward-signs-violence-081939530.html#


----------



## George Wallace (4 Dec 2015)

....And Obama is still in denial.


----------



## opcougar (4 Dec 2015)

Ack. However, how do you go about controlling over 300 Million people? The DMV struggles as it is with driver's license.



			
				PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Its not about guns, it's that there is little value to human life in some parts of the US. California has some of the toughest gun laws in the US. *If gun control worked, this wouldn't have happened.*


----------



## captloadie (4 Dec 2015)

To clarify, I'm not saying sects of Islam aren't using terrorism as a tool. Or that they shouldn't be branded as terrorists. They do, and some are. But even with the newest information on these shootings, I don't think we should automatically brand them as terrorists. Unless there is a proven connection with ISIS that leads to the shooters taking direction from someone, to me they are just nutjobs who were acting out on their personal beliefs. Just like serial killers who belive Jesus is telling them to kill all black people.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (4 Dec 2015)

Islam and politics are intertwined deeply. There are radicals shifts going on within it, including a 1400 year old civil war, the takeover of the Sunni world by Gulf and Saudi funded Whabbists, a even more radical strain of Whabbist/Safi which harvests the seeds planted by the Whabbists.


----------



## OldSolduer (4 Dec 2015)

Jed said:
			
		

> How long must North America endure this politically correct blindness of the current US administration? It is greatly doing damage to the US and the Western World. Surely the people in the US can stand up to his nonsense and not let your dear leader spool up before he finally gets ousted.



I think that will change. Once the current US President is gone I think a more rational, realistic President may take the helm.

I just hope it's not The Donald.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (4 Dec 2015)

Hamish Seggie said:
			
		

> I think that will change. Once the current US President is gone I think a more rational, realistic President may take the helm.
> 
> I just hope it's not The Donald.



You can't get more realistic than Donald! ;D


----------



## GAP (4 Dec 2015)

Hamish Seggie said:
			
		

> I think that will change. Once the current US President is gone I think a more rational, realistic President may take the helm.
> 
> I just hope it's not The Donald.



Everybody was saying the same things about that "Actor guy" Regan......


----------



## Altair (4 Dec 2015)

There have been 355 mass shooting in America this year. 

In all seriousness, why is everyone getting worked up about this one.


----------



## Jarnhamar (4 Dec 2015)

Altair said:
			
		

> There have been 355 mass shooting in America this year.
> 
> In all seriousness, why is everyone getting worked up about this one.


Someone shooting 4 people with a bb gun gets recorded  as a mass shooting.  This one was a bit more serious. 

Also there's the whole extremist connection.


----------



## tomahawk6 (4 Dec 2015)

Malik got into this country due to an INS error.The visa system that allowed the 9-11 hijackers to get into the country has not been fixed.As it is now most people getting visas dont get the necessary background checks.Things wont get better bringing in 30,000 Syrian refugees with who knows how many sleeper agents among them.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (4 Dec 2015)

Altair said:
			
		

> In all seriousness, why is everyone getting worked up about this one.



Stop being a piece of shit............


----------



## Brad Sallows (4 Dec 2015)

"This is a political choice that we make..."

...and the political choice always seems to be to run to the cupboard and dust off the agenda that calls for layering a bunch of limitations and inconveniences and obligations on people who do not shoot anyone and are not likely to - hunting for the keys under the lamp post rather than near where they were lost, because the light is better.


----------



## Altair (5 Dec 2015)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Stop being a piece of crap............


I must say, I missed being the target of so much negative attention.

Back to the topic at hand, are you meaning to say that I am wrong, and that there isn't a mass shooting in America every day, a really big one every other month?


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Dec 2015)

recceguy said:
			
		

> You can't get more realistic than Donald! ;D


Not so much on the rational side sometimes, though ....


----------



## mariomike (5 Dec 2015)

Altair said:
			
		

> Back to the topic at hand, are you meaning to say that I am wrong, and that there isn't a mass shooting in America every day, a really big one every other month?



I was not sure of the definition of "Mass Shooting", so I looked it up:

The characterization of an event as a mass shooting depends upon definition and definitions vary. The United States FBI defines mass shootings as the murder of four or more people with no cooling off period. According to CNN, a mass shooting is defined as having four or more fatalities, not including gang killings or slayings that involve the death of multiple family members. In "Behind the Bloodshed", a report by USAToday, a mass killing is defined as any incident in which four or more were killed and also includes family killings. Shooting Tracker however defines a mass shooting as four or more injured or killed.

There is debate as to when to characterize a mass shooting as terrorism. Some have argued that certain mass shootings should not be characterized as terrorism. A U.S. congressional research service report excluded, from a study, mass shootings in which terrorist ideology was a motivation.

Some have argued that the term mass shooting should include domestic violence killings.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mass_shooting#Definition

( References are at the bottom of the page. )


----------



## ModlrMike (5 Dec 2015)

Altair said:
			
		

> There have been 355 mass shooting in America this year.



There is some difference of opinion on that matter:

How Many Mass Shootings Are There, Really?

On Wednesday, a Washington Post article announced that “The San Bernardino shooting is the second mass shooting today and the 355th this year.” Vox, MSNBC’s Rachel Maddow, this newspaper and others reported similar statistics. Grim details from the church in Charleston, a college classroom in Oregon and a Planned Parenthood clinic in Colorado are still fresh, but you could be forgiven for wondering how you missed more than 300 other such attacks in 2015.


----------



## PuckChaser (5 Dec 2015)

355 shootings could easily be 355 bombings if you somehow got rid of guns, or 355 stabbings, or 355 beatings with a bat. The problem is the US is that human life has no value to people, and they're willing to take someone else's life for something as simple as an iPhone. We have a whole lot of guns in Canada, but very limited amount of mass shootings. The US needs to look at our culture and find out why we don't have the problems they do.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (5 Dec 2015)

Not to mention the role of anti-depressant drugs. When you look at the Homicide rate for both the US and Canada it's nothing but good news, but that does not fit the narrative. If one was to dig deep into the stats, one would find that most of the problems and homicides are clustered in certain locales, which means if one was serious about solving root causes, you could identify the issues. but that would require hard work and kicking a few sacred cows in the junk, so they go back to blaming guns.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (5 Dec 2015)

Altair said:
			
		

> I must say, I missed being the target of so much negative attention.
> 
> Back to the topic at hand, are you meaning to say that I am wrong, and that there isn't a mass shooting in America every day, a really big one every other month?



Look, you made an insensitive, asinine statement. Instead of owning it and leaving it be, you've just made yourself look all the stupider by trying to justify it. To the point of the initial statement no longer being relevant anymore.

So just stop. People are really tired of your postings.

---Staff---


----------



## daftandbarmy (5 Dec 2015)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> 355 shootings could easily be 355 bombings if you somehow got rid of guns, or 355 stabbings, or 355 beatings with a bat. The problem is the US is that *human life has no value to people*, and they're willing to take someone else's life for something as simple as an iPhone. We have a whole lot of guns in Canada, but very limited amount of mass shootings. The US needs to look at our culture and find out why we don't have the problems they do.



Wrong.  :


----------



## Altair (5 Dec 2015)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Look, you made an insensitive, asinine statement. Instead of owning it and leaving it be, you've just made yourself look all the stupider by trying to justify it. To the point of the initial statement no longer being relevant anymore.
> 
> So just stop. People are really tired of your postings.
> 
> ---Staff---


I've made that comment on many different sites, here is the only place that people get their knickers in a knot.

That said, if people are in fact so tired hearing different opinions and viewpoints I'll leave this topic be. No biggie.


----------



## a_majoor (7 Dec 2015)

The rule needs to be "heads up, eyes open and report suspicious activities". Political Correctness just got 14 people killed:

http://hotair.com/archives/2015/12/07/friends-family-worried-about-san-bernardino-terrorists-but-said-nothing/



> Friends, family worried about San Bernardino terrorists, but said nothing
> posted at 9:21 am on December 7, 2015 by Taylor Millard
> 
> Family and friends of the San Bernardino attackers were worried they were becoming radicalized, but didn’t say anything. One of Tashfeen Malik’s family members in Pakistan told The Los Angeles Times there was concern when she started posting things on Facebook which seemed extremist.
> ...


----------



## tomahawk6 (7 Dec 2015)

I'm with Trump on the issue of concealed carry for self defense.If one or two people had been armed it might have been very different.Sort of like a robber trying to stick up a cop bar,it doesnt end well for the bad guys.

Anyway Farooq senior is now on the watch list accroding to ABC news.

http://abcnews.go.com/US/america-photo-shows-terror-couple-entering-us/story?id=35615829



> “
> Caught up in the investigation’s widening net as well is the Farook’s 66-year-old father, also named Syed Farook, who has been placed on a federal terrorist watch list, according to an official with direct knowledge of the case. The official told ABC News authorities are investigating the elder Farook’s multiple trips to his native Pakistan, including lengthy trips this year and last year.
> 
> “The FBI has identified him [the younger Farook] as a known terrorist,” the official said. “He’s dead. But he is now known as a terrorist. His father is an immediate family member who spent extended periods of time in Pakistan. He’s watch listed.”
> ...


----------



## Jarnhamar (7 Dec 2015)

Altair said:
			
		

> I've made that comment on many different sites


How wonderful.


> That said, if people are in fact so tired hearing different opinions and viewpoints I'll leave this topic be. No biggie.


Thanks for understanding.



			
				PuckChaser said:
			
		

> 355 shootings



I've read that the "355" mass shootings in 2015 was first posted on reddit and other mainstream news agencies just ran with it.


----------



## daftandbarmy (7 Dec 2015)

Thucydides said:
			
		

> The rule needs to be "heads up, eyes open and report suspicious activities". Political Correctness just got 14 people killed:
> 
> http://hotair.com/archives/2015/12/07/friends-family-worried-about-san-bernardino-terrorists-but-said-nothing/



If they haven't already I assume that Crimestoppers could engage more with this issue


----------



## Jed (7 Dec 2015)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> I'm with Trump on the issue of concealed carry for self defense.If one or two people had been armed it might have been very different.Sort of like a robber trying to stick up a cop bar,it doesnt end well for the bad guys.
> 
> Anyway Farooq senior is now on the watch list accroding to ABC news.
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/US/america-photo-shows-terror-couple-entering-us/story?id=35615829



I'm with you on this but in Canada that will get you branded as a phsyco somewhere North of Hitler.


----------



## tomahawk6 (7 Dec 2015)

The news media have uncovered the fact that the wife's mother is a member of a hardline islamist society that calls for the establishment of a caliphate in the US.This would group needs to be investigated.Advocating the overhtrow of the government is a crime.The link has an interesting image of a letter of appreciation. :

http://dailycaller.com/2015/12/05/shooters-mother-active-in-us-branch-of-pro-caliphate-islamic-group/


----------



## a_majoor (7 Dec 2015)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> I'm with Trump on the issue of concealed carry for self defense.If one or two people had been armed it might have been very different.Sort of like a robber trying to stick up a cop bar,it doesnt end well for the bad guys.
> 
> Anyway Farooq senior is now on the watch list accroding to ABC news.
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/US/america-photo-shows-terror-couple-entering-us/story?id=35615829



The idea of concealed carry to protect yourself against this sort of violence is fairly well known in "4GW" theory, the idea being to create a distributed defense that can respond to an amorphous and ill defined threat. This has actually been born out in several instances, for example mass shootings stopped at some University campus locations when students or faculty responded to the shooter by arming themselves, or the statistical evidence that violent crime is lower in US "Concealed Carry" States.

Of course this isn't sufficient in of itself, and I would much rather see a situation where people are not only armed, but also trained (much like the universal Swiss Citizen Militia model). Alert people who know what to do (including calling in and vectoring law enforcement, using cell phone cameras to record for forensic evidence, having emergency first aid training and the ability to use firearms in self defense should the need arise) _and_ have the will and ability to do something when the need arises will be the best way protect ourselves and respond to these sorts of attacks. Don't forget the Americans who took down the train terrorist in Europe recently were unarmed and working in the worst possible tactical environment (coming down a single walkway with no possibility of being able to outflank the opponent) or even the five Canadians who ran _to_ the War Memorial when Cpl. Nathan Cirillo was shot; people can act effectively, so *we* as a society need to cultivate this more fully and encourage this everywhere.

Edit to add another article which expands on the idea:

http://www.usatoday.com/story/opinion/2015/12/07/lets-kill-them-first-column/76887412/



> *Let's kill them first: Column*
> Paul Mueller and Steele Brand 10:47 a.m. EST December 7, 2015
> Answer to terror is tougher citizens, not tougher government.
> 
> ...


----------



## a_majoor (10 Dec 2015)

If this report is true, it invalidates much of the "narrative" that many Progressives have fastened on to promote thier agenda of gun control and disarming the American public. It also leaves open the question as tohow many ohters are already on the ground here in North America, today:

http://thehill.com/blogs/blog-briefing-room/news/262552-report-calif-shooting-planned-a-year-in-advance



> *San Bernardino shooting planned a year in advance: report*
> By Mark Hensch
> 
> Last week's mass shooting in San Bernardino, Calif., that killed 14 was reportedly planned up to a year in advance.
> ...


----------



## mariomike (10 Dec 2015)

Dec 8, 2015

Pipe bombs set to kill San Bernardino first responders

None of the bombs left at the Inland Regional Center in San Bernardino detonated, but the technique has investigators very concerned

"This was meant to get into the minds of medics and officers who are arriving first on scene."
http://www.ems1.com/terrorism-wmd-response/articles/37125048-Pipe-bombs-set-to-kill-San-Bernardino-first-responders/



How first medic on scene responded to San Bernardino shooting
Tactical medic Ryan Starling recalls assessing the victims and separating the living from the dead
http://www.ems1.com/tactical-ems/articles/37611048-How-first-medic-on-scene-responded-to-San-Bernardino-shooting/


----------



## daftandbarmy (10 Dec 2015)

Thucydides said:
			
		

> If this report is true, it invalidates much of the "narrative" that many Progressives have fastened on to promote thier agenda of gun control and disarming the American public. It also leaves open the question as tohow many ohters are already on the ground here in North America, today:
> 
> http://thehill.com/blogs/blog-briefing-room/news/262552-report-calif-shooting-planned-a-year-in-advance



The cops need more money to bribe snitches... that's how the wars of today are really won.


----------



## a_majoor (15 Dec 2015)

More on the terrorists actions after the initial shooting:

https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/national-security/before-the-final-shootout-four-mysterious-hours-in-san-bernardino/2015/12/14/95dd65f4-a299-11e5-9c4e-be37f66848bb_story.html



> *Before the final shootout, four mysterious hours in San Bernardino*
> By Joel Achenbach and Sari Horwitz December 14 at 8:22 PM 
> 
> SAN BERNARDINO, Calif. — Suu Ngo, 75, served as a major in the South Vietnamese army during the Vietnam War and ended up working lawn maintenance here in the Inland Empire, with a modest home behind a metal fence that lines a quiet stretch of San Bernardino Avenue. On Monday, Ngo stood out in front of his home and counted the bullet holes and marks from the big gun battle of Dec. 2.
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Dec 2015)

An interesting sidebar from a legal news web site on one of the sources of funding for these clowns ...


> News that an online marketplace lender extended a $28,500 loan to Syed Rizwan Farook, one of the alleged San Bernardino attackers, just two weeks before the attack, has spurred House Financial Services Committee Chairman Jeb Hensarling (R-TX) to announce plans to propose new terrorist financing legislation in the coming months. On December 10, 2015, Chairman Hensarling announced that such legislation will be a top priority for the coming year and that a bill will be introduced in early 2016. A day earlier, the House Financial Services Committee voted to reestablish its Task Force to Investigate Terrorism Financing (“Task Force”), and the Task Force requested information from the U.S. Department of the Treasury (“Treasury”) about the regulation of online lenders in the wake of the attack.
> 
> Online lending platforms, including the platform used by the alleged San Bernardino attacker, generally partner with banks to originate loans. And, loans originated by a bank through an online lending platform are subject to anti-money laundering and anti-terrorism financing obligations under the Bank Secrecy Act, USA PATRIOT Act and other federal laws that apply to such bank-originated loans. These obligations include verifying a borrower’s identity, determining whether a borrower is on certain watch lists (e.g., the Office of Foreign Assets Control’s Specially Designated Nationals list), and filing suspicious activity reports, where appropriate. While non-bank online lending platforms may not be directly subject to these obligations, these platforms are generally obligated by agreement to assist the originating bank in fulfilling its anti-money laundering and anti-terrorism financing obligations ...


More on link


----------



## mariomike (17 Dec 2015)

December 17, 2015
San Bernardino couple's friend to face charges
http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2015/12/17/reports-charges-filed-san-bernardino-massacre/77470542/

NEW YORK DAILY NEWS Today
A swarm of FBI agents stood guard as Syed Rizwan Farook and Tashfeen Malik were laid to rest at an undisclosed Muslim cemetery hours away from San Bernardino.
http://m.nydailynews.com/news/national/san-bernardino-shooters-quietly-buried-muslim-funeral-article-1.2468725


----------



## a_majoor (17 Dec 2015)

Upthread is the lie that there were 355 "mass shootings" in 2015. Here is a deconstruction of that, but of course your BS detector should her sensitive enough to pick up wildly improbable figures being manipulated long before we take the time to actually track down the truth. (Of course, the technique of "The Big Lie" has been around for a long time...) (for whatever reason the charts are not uploading, go to link.

http://up-ship.com/blog/?p=30735



> *A mass shooting every day. Or not…*
> 
> For the last week or so, the news media, entertainment media and internet have been loaded down with claims that America has had more mass shootings in 2015 than 2015 has had days. This, of course, sounds pretty bad, and is a factoid being used by the civilian disarmament movement to further their cause of restricting firearms solely to agents of the government and violent criminals. But is the claim accurate?
> 
> ...


----------



## Fishbone Jones (18 Dec 2015)

Take away the guns and............

http://stephenewright.com/fromthebluff/2008/10/23/the-butcher%E2%80%99s-bill-%E2%80%93-non-gun-mass-murders/



> *Worst Mass Murders in US History (any weapon):*
> 
> Worst School Massacre in US history: Bath, Michigan School Massacre. 1927. Murder accomplished with explosives. 44 victims (equal to the Columbine and Virginia Tech massacres combined).
> 
> ...


----------



## mariomike (1 Jun 2016)

June 01, 2016

US seeks to seize San Bernardino shooter's life insurance
http://www.foxnews.com/us/2016/06/01/us-seeks-to-seize-san-bernardino-shooters-life-insurance.html
LOS ANGELES –  Federal prosecutors on Tuesday filed a lawsuit to seize payments on life insurance policies taken out by San Bernardino shooter Syed Rizwan Farook in the years before the December attacks.


----------



## jollyjacktar (1 Jun 2016)

mariomike said:
			
		

> June 01, 2016
> 
> US seeks to seize San Bernardino shooter's life insurance
> http://www.foxnews.com/us/2016/06/01/us-seeks-to-seize-san-bernardino-shooters-life-insurance.html
> LOS ANGELES –  Federal prosecutors on Tuesday filed a lawsuit to seize payments on life insurance policies taken out by San Bernardino shooter Syed Rizwan Farook in the years before the December attacks.



Good, I hope they succeed.


----------



## mariomike (9 Sep 2016)

9 Sep 2016 

Bringing Calm to Chaos

A critical incident review of the San Bernardino public safety response to the December 2, 2015 terrorist shooting incident at the Inland Regional Center

San Bernardino Terrorist Attack Response: Chaos and Lessons Learned For Police & Paramedics 

Triage and transport: The golden hour rings true

At the triage area, firefighters and paramedics treated the victims, binding wounds and doing whatever they could to assist the injured. Tarps were put out, designating the different levels of trauma. One other tarp had to be set up for two victims who died either en route or at the triage.
Ambulances continued to arrive to take the wounded to local hospitals. Medical transport helicopters also landed on the golf course and transported a couple of the victims. Altogether, it took 57 minutes to get 22 wounded survivors, some critical, out of the IRC and to a hospital. In the medical community, it is believed that if injured or wounded people can be transported to a hospital in less than an hour—known as the golden hour—their likelihood of survival improves significantly. In this case and on that day, every victim taken to a hospital survived.
At the same time, authorities led uninjured county employees and IRC staff to a nearby spot on the golf course and told them to stay there. Hundreds of people waited, sharing grief and tears and wondering what had just erupted in their world.
Despite the fact that transportation arrangements were made as soon as possible, the wait turned into three hours as authorities worked to clear the buildings. There were no bathrooms and little shade, and cell phone batteries were dead or dying, leading to a growing angst and frustration from many. But authorities needed people to stay as they all had been witnesses in one way or another and needed to be interviewed.
https://www.documentcloud.org/documents/3105292-Review-of-the-San-Bernardino-Terrorist-Shooting.html


----------

